# Mobil Hydraulic Fluid



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

My local TSC carries this now as well as Shell Rotela Hydro.
Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The Mobil 424 is a good hydraulic fluid. I would call it a “premium” fluid. It goes under a different name now but it is that same product. Good stuff. I had a CIH tractor that has had a problem with clutch and brake chatter for some years now. This summer I switched from the CIH Hytran Ultraction to the Mobil 424 equivalent and in 2 hours of operation after the fluid change, the chatter was gone. Shell offers a good product as well. 

What sets the premium hydraulic oils apart is going to be mainly the higher levels of antiwear additive. Mobil 424 also was said to be able to absorb more water than most other hydraulic oils, on par or slightly better than CIH’s Hytran.


----------

